# الفرق بين الفتاة والزوجة



## MIKEL MIK (27 مارس 2009)

*الفتاة: أنثى


الزوجة: انسى



الفتاة: ست الستات


الزوجة: ستك وتاج راسك



الفتاة: تغير عليك


الزوجة: تغير منك



الفتاة: تحكي عنك لصديقتها


الزوجة: تسب فيك لوالدتها



الفتاة: تختار الأشيك


الزوجة: تختار الأغلى



الفتاة: تحب السفر


الزوجة: تحب السفرة


الفتاة: تهتم بأظافرها


الزوجة: تأكل أظافرها



الفتاة: لا تكذب ولكنها تتجمل


الزوجة: تكذب ولا تتجمل



الفتاة: أنت تحاول مسك يدها


الزوجة: أنت تحاول مسك أعصابك



الفتاة: تقتني ما ليس عندها


الزوجة: تقتني ما ليس عند اختك و امك


(ملاحظه) مش كلهم طبعا عشان مفيش زوجه تزعل مني
​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (27 مارس 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


----------



## sweetyshery (27 مارس 2009)

*عجبتك اوي ياابن الصليب ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نايس توبك بجد موتني ضحك*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

رووووووووووووووعة اخي مايكل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 مارس 2009)

ممممممممم

أبقى فكرنى أرد عليك كويس لما أبقى زوجة :t33:

أنت لحد كده ومغلطتش الصراحة يعنى فى الفتاة 

ههههههههههه

ميرسى ياكوكو تتردلك فى الافراح ياريس ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

جميله يا مايكل 

ميرررسى ياباشا 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## farou2 (27 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
​


----------



## zezza (27 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى يا مايكل 
خلى بالك لحسن تقع فى واحدة ست منهم هههههههه
شكرا اخويا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2009)

*هههههههه*
*يخرب عقلك يا مايكل*
*جميلة بجد*
*شكرا الك*​


----------



## vetaa (27 مارس 2009)

*يا بخت الفتيات
ومنكم لله بقى ما انتو  اللى بتعملوا كده فى الزوجه
هههههههه

ميرسى يا مستر مايكل
بس خللى بالك انت داخل جيش
متخليش حد يدعى عليك ههههه


*


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2009)

*وانت زعلان ليه *
*ياسيدي احنا مش مدايقين*
*حاجه غريبه تصدق*
*يلا ربنا يسامحك*
*احنا في صيام*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
الحمدلله انا لسه فتاة...

مرسي يا مايكل ​*


----------



## monygirl (27 مارس 2009)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة اوىىىىىىىى_
_يا مايكل _
_ثانكس_​


----------



## *malk (27 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاااااااااامد يامايكل جااااااااااامد


----------



## maria123 (27 مارس 2009)

اه حلوة ماشي حالها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه



*
شكرا ياجميل علي مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

sweetyshery قال:


> *عجبتك اوي ياابن الصليب ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نايس توبك بجد موتني ضحك*​




*شكرا ليكي علي مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> رووووووووووووووعة اخي مايكل




*مرورك هو الاروع

شكرا ليك استاذ كليم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ممممممممم
> 
> أبقى فكرنى أرد عليك كويس لما أبقى زوجة :t33:
> 
> ...



*
يارب تردي عليه قريب كويس :a63:

قولي امين يابت

ربنا يسمع منك يختي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله يا مايكل
> 
> ...




*اي خدمه يا كوكو


شكرا ياجميل علي مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

farou2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> ​




*شكرا فاروق علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> جميلة اوى يا مايكل
> خلى بالك لحسن تقع فى واحدة ست منهم هههههههه
> شكرا اخويا ربنا يبارك حياتك




*متخفيش يا زيزا انا هخلي بالي

بس ربنا يستر :wub:

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *يخرب عقلك يا مايكل*
> *جميلة بجد*
> *شكرا الك*​




*مرورك هو الأجمل ياحبي


شكرا ليك يا جوجو​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *يا بخت الفتيات
> ومنكم لله بقى ما انتو  اللى بتعملوا كده فى الزوجه
> هههههههه
> 
> ...



*
وحياتك يختي كلكم كده

فتاه او زوجه قرفنا في عيشتنا

بيدعوا يختي من غير حاجه

وانتي عرفه اقصد مين طبعا leasantr​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *وانت زعلان ليه *
> *ياسيدي احنا مش مدايقين*
> *حاجه غريبه تصدق*
> *يلا ربنا يسامحك*
> *احنا في صيام*​



*
باين فعلا انك مش مدايقه يابت

وكويس اني في صيام

بس شكلي هجيب مواضيع تانيه زي ده

عشان خطرك يابت يا ميرووو :a63:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> الحمدلله انا لسه فتاة...
> 
> مرسي يا مايكل ​*




*بكره تتجوزي يا روز

قولي يارب

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _حلوة اوىىىىىىىى_
> _يا مايكل _
> _ثانكس_​




*شكرا مووني علي مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

*malk قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جاااااااااامد يامايكل جااااااااااامد




*شكرا ليكي علي مرروك


malk​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

maria123 قال:


> اه حلوة ماشي حالها




*زعلانه ليه طيب يا ماريا

هو الموضوع وحش ولا ايه

ده انا بقول الحقيقه  :a63:

شكرا علي مرورك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
هما حلوين
بس مش كله صح يعنى
ميرسى يا مايكل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هما حلوين
> بس مش كله صح يعنى
> ميرسى يا مايكل​*




*هما حلوين بس كلهم صح :a63:

شكرا ليكي ياقمر علي مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (29 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههه حلوة ميكي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههه حلوة ميكي​*




*مرورك هو الاحلي

شكرا ليكي

رنووون​*


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مارس 2009)

حلوه يا مايكل بس زوجتي زعلت منك
الرب يباركك


----------



## eriny roro (29 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> الفتاة: أنت تحاول مسك يدها
> 
> ...


حلوين قوى كلهم
بس دى جامدة مووووووووت
عقبالك انشاء الله لما تمسك اعصابك ههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> حلوه يا مايكل بس زوجتي زعلت منك
> الرب يباركك




*معلش يا جريس


الحقيقه دايما مره :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> حلوين قوى كلهم
> بس دى جامدة مووووووووت
> عقبالك انشاء الله لما تمسك اعصابك ههههههههه​



*
ربنا يسمع من بقك يا رورو


بس افرح فيكي انتي الاول 30:​*


----------

